# Rest beans before freezing?



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

I have just order a kilo of different beans from Rave. If I am going to vacuum seal them and then freeze them, is it best to let them rest the required amount of time first. Or doesn't it matter about the rest if you are freezing them?


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

In my experience, the beans do need resting even if they're frozen, and it makes little difference if you rest then freeze, or freeze then rest. As the former allows me to be less organised, that's what I do these days


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

I recently read something, which I think was on this forum, where the writer had experimented with this. Their conclusion was that the beans come out of the freezer as they went in, so you should rest them first if you want to use them straight out of the freezer.

I think the writer of that also vacuum sealed the beans.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

As mentioned above rest prior to freezing, that way they are ready to use when removed from the freezer. Which might get you out of a sticky situation if you've run out of fresh beans.


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies.  resting before it is.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Another question... what do you do when you take them out of the freezer? I had too many beans so I just shoved them in the freezer, but how do you "unfreeze"? I'm just afraid of moisture.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

PPapa said:


> Another question... what do you do when you take them out of the freezer? I had too many beans so I just shoved them in the freezer, but how do you "unfreeze"? I'm just afraid of moisture.


Phil104 posted this on another thread:

As the mighty Scot Rao says&#8230;.'Allowing the beans to warm to room temperature before exposing them to room-temperature air prevents condensation from forming on the bean surfaces.'


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Ta. I never considered doing this until I realised I got nearly 2kg of beans.


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Phil104 posted this on another thread:
> 
> As the mighty Scot Rao says&#8230;.'Allowing the beans to warm to room temperature before exposing them to room-temperature air prevents condensation from forming on the bean surfaces.'


Thanks. I'm going to take them out the night before I intend to use them and leave them in their vacuum bags overnight.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Vacuum bags or airtight freezer bags are often recommended. Failing that tape over the one-way valve with electrical or duck tape and wrap in newspaper then pop them in another bag.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

you can grind from frozen straight out of the freezer, no need to warm to room temp.

I keep my beans in Kilner jars.


----------



## dlight (Nov 11, 2014)

Phobic said:


> you can grind from frozen straight out of the freezer, no need to warm to room temp.
> 
> I keep my beans in Kilner jars.


Matt Perger has commented that grinding from frozen gives a better and more consistent particle distribution.

When I grind from frozen I notice that the grinds are more fluffy and there's less static. I imagine that the slight condensation that might occur causes this. A bit like spraying the beans with a fine mist prior to grinding, which is known to reduce static.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I spray my frozen beans as well when I grind.

there's not really enough time to get any condensation on them in the time > open the fridge, decant straight into a cup on the scales and then immediately into the grinder.

Interesting to hear about the particle distribution view from Perger, the perceived wisdom is that grinding from frozen creates more shattering and therefore more fines so you need to compensate by grinding a little coarser.

Not sure how I can see that translates into a better distribution, would intuitively think it's going to be grinder dependent, if your grinder produces less fines than ideal then freezing should help address it at the same grinder setting (though so would grinding finer?).

do you have a link to the perger article?

for what it's worth, I'm a freezing fan, it works for me because I single dose and change what I drink 3-4 times a day, however if I could I would just use fresh beans and not freeze at all.

I really should stop buying so many beans! I'm a kid in a sweet shop!


----------



## Simon_S (Jul 4, 2016)

Article on PDG recently......

http://www.perfectdailygrind.com/2015/10/to-freeze-or-not-to-freeze-that-is-the-coffee-question/


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

PPapa said:


> Another question... what do you do when you take them out of the freezer? I had too many beans so I just shoved them in the freezer, but how do you "unfreeze"? I'm just afraid of moisture.


When i used to freeze beans , i froze them in single doses and ground them from frozen after doing a little RDT. If you dint wanna freeze them as single doses then freeze them in useable batches .


----------

